# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Is clown killifish difficult to keep?

## alvinson

What are the requirements for clown killies?
Can clown killies be kept with tretras, shrimps... and its lifespan?

----------


## Quixotic

Not too easy, not too difficult, the key is probably to acclimitise the fish properly.

Take note that they are very good jumpers. Have your tank covered or provide some floating plants so that they feel comfortable in the tank.

Water condition from acidic to neutral is okay, tank mates should not be too large or too fast (possibility of being outcompete for food). Life span said to be 3 years.

Here is some information from a previous thread.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ight=annulatus

----------


## alvinson

Thanks Quixotic, i have get more information from the link.

----------


## Quixotic

Alvinson, I have moved your query on where to find them in the Aquatalk section as it is better served there.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=28381

----------


## alvinson

Kudos" moderators are doing a good job :Well done:

----------


## lowell

is it ok to keep _Pseudomugil gertrudae_ with clown killies?

----------


## andrewtyr

Note that males tend to show aggression to their own kind, however, not to the death. And they are voracious eaters who will take in food of all kind, flakes and worms.

----------


## Quixotic

> is it ok to keep _Pseudomugil gertrudae_ with clown killies?


I don't think there is an issue. Water condition and feeding for _P. gertrudae_ is not too dissimilar with clown killies. As usual, having floating plants will help clown killies to do well in the tank.

----------


## stoker

keep killies alone if you want them to breed

----------


## EvolutionZ

sorry to dig this thread.. but does clown killi keep swimming on top of water oonly?
had my 1 male clown killi for few days.. keeping staying on top.. never swim down... weird..

----------


## Quixotic

The answers are in the links posted. Do take time to go through the threads so that you can understand the husbandry of them better.

They are surface dwellers and are very capable of jumping, hence, the floating plants. Occassionally, they will swim to other areas but they are mostly near the water surface.

----------


## EvolutionZ

i have been hunting female clown killi for this few days..
c328, y618 and other shops are only having male one..
what is the recommanded number? 2male 1 female? 1 male 2 female? or??
thanks

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Eco-Culture now carries alot of clown killies. All adult sizes, probably can breed already.

----------


## EvolutionZ

Thanks for your infomation  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

hi guys, just got a adult size female clown killi from y618.. price is higher, but size is bigger.. 
not VERY sure that its a female clown killi but its tail is colourless.. so i bought it back and tried my luck on it..

----------


## Quixotic

> what is the recommanded number? 2male 1 female? 1 male 2 female? or??


Are you trying to breed them? I am not sure on the male/female ratio, think either way will work but probably need to be done in a species only tank. IMHO, they are not easy to spawn.

Do read Ron's (www.killies.com) spawning account. If I read it correctly, he uses 1 male and multiple females. Link from here, http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...62&postcount=3

----------


## stoker

Do not try to breed them in anythink but a species tank. You will need infusoria to start the fry on they are very small. Use at least a trio , plenty of floating plants subdued lighting and mops , best not to pick the eggs. If you have enough hidding places the fry will appear ......

----------


## EvolutionZ

nah, i'm not trying to breed them.. just want to see a male and female swimming around :P

----------


## stoker

Seems a waste of good fish to me but each to his own

----------


## stormchild

Clown killies, definitely not for beginners.

----------


## nkm68

I'm a beginer but have no problem keeping Clown killies. Neither do they JUMP like other killies... :Smile:

----------


## Jungle-mania

They actually do jump when spooked especially when they are first introduced into a new tank. A trick to ensure that they do well in a tank, have a variety of food from live, frozen and dried, add a dose or two of preventive medication like Ocean free O herbal for a week if you have recently introduced them into a tank and lastly, keep the water clean. nearly forgot, they need some plants like feathergrass or cabomba near the surface, floating plants with long trailing roots also help.

----------

